# Yippee!!!!!



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Just got Heidi's hip ratings back and they came back OFA Good. Did not do elbows. She is spayed and no plans for breeding.









Also, got Chico's hip ratings back from OFA and they came back EXCELLENT!! 

I'm so happy!! After having two with HD I was just a little nervous. 

Merry X-mas to me!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Woo hoo Congrats that is great news. Jesse will be checked in May and I am holding my breath.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's fantastic news Chris!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome news, Congrats!!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

EXCELLENT news on both dogs. I am sooooooooooo happy for you.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Woooo-hooo!!! I am very happy for you. Awesome news on both dogs!!!! 
Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome.. Congratulations and a Woooo-Hooo.. from me too!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!
















Lee


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome news Chris!! What a great early Christmas gift for you!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Great News, & a nice Christmas gift too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!! What a great gift at Christmas time!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats

Now a newb question. Who would I see to get my puppy checked and at what age should I have it done by?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: foaderCongrats
> 
> Now a newb question. Who would I see to get my puppy checked and at what age should I have it done by?


You can get prelims under a year which should give you a pretty good idea about hips. On the OFA website they have statistics that state something to the effect that if you have prelims rated at 10 months and send them to OFA, chances are 90% that they will come back rated the same at 2 years. That is exactly what happened to my bitch. OFA will not give you an official rating that sticks until 2 years. 

As far as who you should go to, I would maybe post a topic asking people in your area for recommendations. Positioning is very important so you want to make sure you go to someone with experience. Good luck!!


----------

